# Derelict places in Swindon



## Jess124 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am visiting Swindon soon and for my A-level photography i am studying derelict places, was wondering if anyone knew of any good places in or around Swindon? would be a great help!


----------



## KooK. (Feb 8, 2011)

This place is pretty good to go look at.


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 8, 2011)

I echo what KooK says.


----------

